# DRESSAGE TICKETS RELEASED JUST!



## Dancing Queen (31 July 2012)

For thursday - Im already off there, but keeping an eye on the ticket sales and just more tickets!!

happy to share!


----------



## Liostro (31 July 2012)

Oh how do you view what's for sale?I created a user ID on the Olympics website but can't view what's available and what's not :-(


----------



## tasel (31 July 2012)

Aaaargh!!! Missed out!


----------

